# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Minoriteti rom, 2.8% e popullsisë shqiptare

## Albo

Matja e parë është bërë në vitin 1920, rreth 20 mijë

*Statistikat, në Shqipëri ka 109 mijë romë*

_Ekzistenca e romëve në Shqipëri është përmendur që në vitin 1635, por duket se për më shumë se 5 shekuj, asnjëherë ata nuk kanë patur një shifër të saktë të prezencës._

Në fakt, për demografët është shumë e vështirë të matin numrin e romëve. Çdo shifër e tyre do të ishte menjëherë e kontestuar. Kaq e vështirë është të matësh numrin e romëve, sa edhe regjimi komunist, që e kishte shumë të thjeshtë matjen e numrit të popullsisë, përgjithësisht e ka shmangur numërimin e tyre. Zyrtarisht gjatë 45 viteve të diktatuerës ekziston vetëm një shifër për romët, dhe kjo shumë e dyshuar. Librit “Minoritetet në Shqipëri” të Prof. Dr. Arqile Bërxholi, në regjistrimin e popullsisë në vitin 1955, në Shqipëri ka patur vetëm 930, prej të cilëve 264 ishin meshkuj dhe 266 femra. Megjithatë numri i romëve ka qenë më i saktë në matjet e para viteve 1940 dhe ato pas viteve 1990.

*Romët e para luftës*

Referenca e parë për numrin e romëve daton në vitin 1920. Në atë kohë shqiptarët i kishin diferencuar romët e stabilizuar nga ata shëtitës. Sipas statistikës së botuar nga Qëndra Shqiptare e të Drejtave të Njëriut, në vitin 1920 në Shqipërti numëroheshin rreth 20 mijë romë. Në një botim tjetër, në formën e guidës turisitike, “Albania”, gjatë përshkrimit të popullsisë përmend sërisht romët, por për ta nuk ka një shifër të saktë. Numri tjetër i matur, ose i vlerësuar daton në vitin 1938. Këtë herë janë italianët ata që vlerësojnë se në Shqipëri ka rreth 30 mijë turq e tartarë. Por, dihet botërisht se në Shqipëri nuk janë instaluar asnjëhëre kolonë turq, çka bën të mendosh se 30 mijë kolonët ka shumë mundësi të jenë romë.

*Romët e pas luftës*

Shumica e dikaturave i kanë sulmuar romët. Gjermania e luftës së dytë, Rusia e Stalinit, i kanë vrarë dhe dëbuar. Edhe dikatura shqiptare çuditërisht nuk i ka përkrahuar ata. Vetëm në vitin 1955 romët janë matur dhe më pas ata kanë qenë larg vëmendjes së demografëve dhe të regjimit. Por pas vitit 1990 interesi për romët ka marrë një tjetër ngjyrim. Në vititn 1995 janë ndërkombëtarët ata që japin një shifër. Sipas vlerësimit të Grupit Ndërkombëtarë të të Drejtave të Njëriut, në vitin 1995 në Shqipëri kishte rreth 90-100 mijë romë. Një shifër tjetër vjen nga një universitet prestigjioz. Sipas vlerësimeve të Universitetit të Merylandit në vitin 1995 në Shqipëri ka patur rreth 120 mijë romë. Një shifër të përngjashme jep edhe autori i “Atlasit Gjeografik të Shqipërisë”. Sipas tij në vitin 2001 në Republikën e Shqipërisë kishte rreth 109 mijë romë. Siç shihet shifrat janë të përafërta, rreth 100 mijë romë. Kjo është edhe shifra e fundit për romët.

*Struktura e familjes*

Sipas botimit, “Mino-ritetet në Shqipëri”, familjet rome përbëhen nga 7-17 persona. Numri i madh i fëmijëve ka bërë që edhe struktura e kësaj etnie të jetë shumë e re. Më shumë se 1/3 e popullsisë është në moshën 10 vjeç, ndërsa banorët mbi 60 vjeç përbëjnë rreth 3-5 për qind të popullsisë. Sipas studimeve vetëm rreth 7 për qind e romëve kanë arritur të arsimohen me arsim të mesëm ose të lartë. Një vajzë rome, sipas të dhënave martohet në moshën 13-15 vjeç, ndërsa një mashkull martohet në moshën 16-17 vjeç. Nga ana ekonomike, romët janë shtresa më e varfër e vendit.



*Numri i romëve në Shqipëri*

Rrethi popullsia Vlerësimi i romëve e përgjithshme 


Berat 160960 2400
Bulqizë 57409 ——
Delvinë 28849 1590
Devoll 42143 1050
Dibër 104790 ——
Durrës 195174 11460
Elbasan 256451 11300
Fier 241275 12100
Gramsh 50241 ——
Gjirokas. 74079 2740
Has 22788 ——
Kavajë 105833 1500
Kolonjë 28152 ——
Korçë 196969 10180
Krujë 72838 1700
Kuçovë 46165 550
Kukës 82141 350
Kurbin 58215 2030
Lezhë 82600 ——
Librazhd 82735 850
Lushnjë 162770 2800
Mal. Madhe 50941 ——
Mallakas. 50559 420
Mat 75733 120
Mirditë 48584 ——
Peqin 37384 1730
Përmet 42082 1720
Pogradec 86727 3550
Pukë 46203 150
Sarandë 71009 3100
Skrapar 47010 ——
Shkodër 227234 3200
Tepelenë 50600 1580
Tiranë 651461 25100
Tropojë 42217 ——
Vlorë 205228 5750

Shqipëri 3885549 109020 




2.8 për qind
numri i romëve në Shqipëri është vlerësuar në rreth 109 mijë. Në bazë të kësaj shifre romët përbëjnë rreth 2.8 për qind të të gjithë popullsisë së Shqipërisë 
7 milionë
sipas të dhënave vlerësohet se numri i romëve në të gjithë botën është 6-7 milionë. Shumica e tyre jetojnë në Evropë. Vetëm 5 për qind e tyre bëjnë jetë nomade 
500 mijë
është statistika e parë e romëve të vdekur në kampet naziste. Por sipas vlerësime të tjera numri i të vdekurve në kampet e gjermanisë ishte rreth 1.5 milionë 
1 në 3
sipas të dhënave, afërsisht 1/3 e romëve në Shqipëri, sidomos ciganët, janë shëtitës, kryesisht në rajonin e Korçës, Devollit, Fierit, Peqinit, Gjirokastrës 
500 mijë
numri zyrtar i romëve në Hungari është 190046, kjo sipas matjes së fillimit të viteve 1990, por vlerësimet e demografëve tregojnë një shifër prej 500 mijë romësh


*Romët e parë në vitin 1330*

Romët e parë në trohet shqiptare kanë ardhur në ffillim të viteve 1330. Sipas historianëve, ata kanë qenë pjesë e ushtrive osmane. Romët shoqërinë të gjitha ushtritë duke qenë pjesë e prapavijës. Ata punonin si farëktarë, lëkurpunues. Gjatë fushimeve çadrat e romëve ngriheshin larg atyre të ushtrisë. Gjatë këtyre vioteve mendohet se shumë romë janë instaluar përfunishit në Shqipëri. 

Redi Gjuzi
Panorama

----------


## Albo

Flet Skënder Veliu: Atëherë u krijuan lagje të veçanta dhe vende punësimi. Arsimi ishte me detyrim

*“Socializmi, koha e artë për ne”

Kreu i shoqatës: Tranzicioni është shumë i vështirë* 

Tirane 

Jeta dhe pozicioni i i romëve në shoqëri nuk kanë qenë gjithmonë si sot. “Koha e socializmit ka qenë kohë kur nuk e ndieje fare diskri-minimin”, thotë Skë-nder Veliu, njëri nga më aktivët që punon për komunitetin rom në vend.

Ai është kryetari i një grupimi shoqatash rome. Kujton se shkollimi e bëri agronom dhe një njeri të nderuar e të respektuar dikur në Fier e tani në Tiranë. Skënderi rrëfen në këtë intervistë se çfarë ka ndryshuar nga koha e monizmit deri tani në komunitetin rom vetë dhe në sjelljen e mazhorancës ndaj tij.

Ju keni përjetuar të dy kohët, edhe atë të monizmit, edhe kohën pas rënies së tij. Si ka qenë trajtimi i romëve në të dyja këto periudha, ka ndonjë dallim në “sjelljen” e mazhorancës ndaj jush para dhe pas rënies së komunizmit në Shqipëri?

Më përpara, në socializëm, nuk kishte dallime, s’kishte ndarje mes romëve dhe mazhorancës. Ishte e sanksionuar në kushtetutë kjo barazi, çdo qytetar gëzonte të drejta të barabarta, të gjitha të drejtat, kudo, për kulturë, arsim, për të ruajtur vlerat e traditës ë tij.

Megjithatë ka pasur një lloj përndarje punësh në atë kohë, romët kishin disa sektorë ku punonin dhe ndoshta identifikoheshin më këta sektorë....
Kishte disa sektorë si pastrim-gjelbërimi ose artizanati, po. Por romët asokohe bënin shkollën në arsimin e detyruar. Më pas kush kishte rezultate të mira dhe kush dëshironte, arsimohej dhe nxitej për shkollë. Nga romët kanë dalë arsimtarë, oficerë, agronomë, mjekë, kompozitorë...

Por përpunimi, artistik, zejtaria dhe pastrim-gjelbërimi mbeteshin profesionet identifikuese. Kishte asokohe ndërrmarrje të veçanta ose punishte , ku dominonin romët?

Po. Disa qytete, si Korça, Pogradeci, Elbasani, Gjirokastra, Delvina,Fieri, kishin ndërmarrje artistike,punime shelgu...

Megjithatë analfabetizmi ka qenë problem edhe atëherë, edhe tani. Ka një ndryshim, sepse në atë kohë sanksionet ishin më të rrepta dhe detyrimi për të shkuar në shkollë ishte i pashmangshëm. Keni një opinion për gjendjen e analfabetizmit në komunitetin tuaj?
Është problem. Por duke iu referuar origjinës s’mund të bëjmë krahasime me kohën e socializmit dhe me fiset që bënin jetë nomade. Gjërat kanë ndryshuar shumë... Romi ka një mentalitet të ndryshëm për arsimin. Brenda grupit, një person me katër klasë quhet me shkollë.

Si ka qenë pjesëmarrja në votime e romëve para ’90-ës?

Shteti bënte të pamundurën t’i gruponte të votonin. Ishin qytetarë të barabartë, shteti u kishte krijuar kushte lehtësuese që këta të ndjeheshin si qytetarë të barabartë. 

Si ka qenë problemi i strehimit në monizëm për komunitetin tuaj?

Deri më 1986 gjithçka ndryshoi për fiset nomade. Shteti i atëhershëm kishte politika. Bëri lagje të veçanta, ose i sistemoi romët nëpër apartamente me pjesën tjetër të popullsisë. Geto kishte në Gjirokastër, lagja “Zinxhiraj”, u ndërtua nga sistemi dhe aty banonin rreth 250 familje, aty janë edhe sot. Edhe në Selitë, këtu në Tiranë, ishte një lagje, me parafabrikate. Rreth 400 familje banojnë aty, edhe në Elbasan pati ndërtime dhe sistemim në apartamente, aty edhe filluan këto ndryshime, ky ishte qyteti i parë. Ata që kanë marrë apartamente në pallate ku jetonte pjesa tjetër e popullsisë janë integruar më shumë. Por në fakt banimi bashkë i një pjese të romëve, ka bërë që të ruhen dhe të zhvillohen më shumë traditat. Dhe këta banorë të periferive, të getove, kanë bërë një jetë më aktive në komunitet, kanë zhvilluar së bashku gjithçka, kanë ruajtur historinë, traditat. Vitet ’76-’80 kanë qenë vitet e ngritjes së nivelit ekonomik dhe kushteve të banimit për gjithë komunitetin tonë. 

Pas viti ’90 cilat janë ndryshimet sipas jush? Çfarë prisnit dhe çfarë ndodhi? 

Pas ’90 u duk sikur do hanim me lugë floriri, do jetonim të pavarur, do krijonin bizneset tona. Afërsisht një dekadë u morën romët me tregtinë e rrobave të përdorura. Nga 2001 kanë filluar të zhgënjehen, s’kanë shpresë. Ka mes tyre që vetë kanë mbaruar tetëvjeçaren, por nuk i lënë kalamajtë e tyre të shkojnë në shkolla. Arsimi është problem. 

Sa përfitojnë romët nga shërbimet shëndetësore?

Pothuajse fare. Edhe disa raste shumë të rënda që ka pasur, me rrezik për jetën, është dashur që të kërkojmë ndihmën e organizatave joqeveritare. Nuk marrin romët shërbime shëndetësore dhe as barna të rimbursuara. 

Sa përfitojnë pensione?

Vetëm ata që kanë kontribute, brezi që ka punuar në monizëm, prej tyre ka shumë që marrin pension. 

Ndieni shfaqjen e margjinalizmit, të indi-ferencës, apo edhe të diskriminimit nga mazhoranca?

Pas ’90 ka tendenca të shfaqjes së diskriminimit.

Cilat janë problemet më të mëdha të komunitetit tuaj sot?

Problemet ekonomike, të strehimit, punësimit dhe edukimit. Ne e kemi vënë theksin tek arsimi, sepse ai është një problem kyç nga varet edhe zgjidhja afatgjatë e problemeve të tjera. 

Unioni juaj që përfaqëson romët e Shqipërisë, mbështetet kryesisht nga donatorë për projektet. Cilët janë ndihmuesit tuaj më të mëdhenj?

Ne bashkëpunojmë me organizata qeveritare dhe joqeveritare. Për projektet e kohëve të fundit kemi prtnerë Qeverinë holandeze, Bankën Botërore, Institutin e Shëndetit Publik, USAID, ARSI, UNICEF, SIDA, etj.
Së fundi jemi duke punuar për një projekt për parandalimin e trafikimit, “Fakt 3”. Ndihmohemi nga “Terres des homes” dhe programi është i përqendruar në Fier, Korçë e Tiranë. O.V.


*Tani një provë për abetaren në gjuhën e tyre
Shtypi, vetëm një gazetë me tre vjet jetë nga donatorët*


Më 1996 një gazetë që dilte një herë në muaj, u bë fillesa e shtypit rom në Shqipëri. “Ylli i karvanit” ishte gazeta që nxorri 36 numra, në një periudhë trevjeçare dhe në gjuhën e komunitetit. SNV, Sorros dhe ndonjë donator tjetër mundësuan daljen e numrave të gazetës që trajtonte problemet e komunitetit rom në Shqipëri. Por pas tre vjetësh gazeta u mbyll, sepse nuk kishte më donatorë dhe sepse nuk kishte mundur të vetëfinancohej. Megjithatë organizatat dhe shoqatat rome që punonin për mirëqenien e këtij komuniteti, kanë vazhduar të nxjerrin revista dhe broshura herë pas here, edhe pse mungon tashmë një organ i përhershëm shtypi. Nga viti 2000-2002 u botuan pesë buletine nën titullin “Gjenerata e të rinjve”. Me mbështetjen e “Sorros”-it, qendra në Budapest u botuan 8 numra për dy vjet. Edhe financim i ERRC, qendra evropiane për të drejtat e minoritetit rom ka qenë i madh. Por janë botuar edhe një numër i madh fletëpalosjesh për rininë, gratë, për trafikimin, analfabetizmin. Një tjetër botim i është kushtuar arritjeve të komunitetit rom dhe ky është i viti 2006. 
Përgatitja e broshurave dhe e vetë gazetës që u botua për tre vjet, bëhet kryesisht nga njerëzit e shoqatave. Por shpesh ata bashkëpunojnë edhe me gazetarë të shtypit të shkruar nga gazetat 
kryesore të vendit si dhe me partnerë ndërkombëtarë të shtypit. Në “bibliotekën rome” të dekadës së fundit është edhe një abetare, e cila gjithsesi mbetet në niveline e sprovës, sepse ende nuk ka mësues të kualifikuar për mësimdhënien e gjuhës rome.

----------


## Albo

*Flasin banorët: Shteti ka harruar ekzistencën tonë

Levan, aty ku romët jetojnë në 200 baraka

Historitë e komunitetit që ushqehet duke lypur* 

Nga e derguara jone ne Levan Rezarta Delisula 
Duket sikur është një rrugë e mbushur me varreza makinash, por sa më shumë afrohesh kupton se e gjithë lagjja është një varrezë që jeton për së gjalli. 

Vapa e madhe, i ka strukur njerëzit nën hijen e atyre pak pemëve të mbjella në oborret e barakave. Duken që nga larg me çfarë janë ndërtuar...kompesata, qese, llaç ndërsa çatitë i mban të fiksuara, gomat e makinave. Edhe fëmijët që janë zakonisht të zhurmshëm, këtu s’kanë takat për të luajtur me njëri-tjetrin. Jemi në fshatin Levan të Fierit, në lagjen rome “1 Maji”. Eshtë një lagje me nam për historitë e ndryshme, që nga trafikimi e vrasjet deri te varfëria e thellë. E duket sikur Levani qënkërka fshati i minoriteteve. Sipas të dhënave që morëm nga shoqata e serbo-malazezëve, ata pretendojnë se në Levan të Fierit janë rreth 2500 minoritarë malazez. Hallet e vujtjet janë të lidhura me fshatin mes Fierit e Vlorës. Shumë të internuar politikë kanë jetuar për 50 vjet me rradhë në këto rrethina. Sapo romët shohin një makinë me targa Tirane dhe aparatin fotografik, çohen me nxitim nga vendet ku janë ulur, dalin nga barakat dhe grumbullohen rreth makinës. Ata fillojnë të flasin për hallet aq rrëmujë, të gjithë përnjëherësh, sa dëgjojmë vetëm fjalitë; S’kemi bukë me hëngër, na shajnë gabela, shteti s’na përfill...

*Romë nga Çamëria*
Në lagjen “1 Maji” të Levanit, shumica e familjeve mbajnë mbiemrin Osmani. Ata na thonë se janë lindur e rritur në këtë fshat, ndërsa origjina e largët është nga Çamëria. Sheme Osmani është kryeplaku i lagjes, por kjo s’do të thotë që ekonomikisht është më mirë se të tjerët. Ai mban në dorë një fëmijë të vogël, i cili është sëmurë dhe një rekomandim nga spitali i Fierit për t’a nisur në Tiranë pranë Qendrës Spitalore Universitare. Lekë për t’a sjellë në kryeqytet s’kanë, për t’i blerë ilaçe jo, ndërsa fëmija i vogël djeg më shumë se dielli që bie pingul mbi ne. Në fshat janë rreth 200 shtëpi rome, por kjo lagje shënon kulmin e varfërisë. Agim Çervani që është kryetari komunës, duket personi më pak i dashur për romët. “Sa herë ka zgjedhje dhe ata duan votën vijnë e na luten ne romve duke na premtuar asistencë e punë. Po sapo marrin votat as nuk na qasin në dyert e komunës”, thotë kryeplaku i romve. Ai vazhdon të na sqarojë se shumica e romëve në lagjen e tij mbledhin hekurishte, bëjnë kusi dhe lypin, ndërsa na tregon një vajzë 5 vjeçe që e kanë goditur në fytyrë teksa lypte. “Ne s’kemi bukë të hamë dhe në shtet paguajmë dritat e ujin. Unë 200 lekë fitoj në ditë e me se t’i mbaj gjithë këto fëmijë”, vijon Sheme Osmani, teksa zgavrat e syve të uritur janë dëshmitarët e gjallë të varfërisë. Buka e thatë me ndonjë domate zakonisht është dreka e këtyre familjeve. 

*Enveri dhe tokat*
“Çfarë të bëjmë, të nxjerrim dhe një herë Enver Hoxhën nga varri s’e s’na ka mbetur gjë tjetër. Në kohën e tij të gjithë ne punonim në fermë, në spitale s’paguanim lekë, dhe fëmijët na i shkollonte, të paktën mbaronin shkollën 8-vjeçare”, pohim që e pranojnë të gjithë të tjerët ndërsa një e moshuar me shami në kokë flet. Në fillim të viteve ’90 pas shkrirjes së fermave, toka iu nda fshatarëve. Por asnjë nga romët e lagjes “1 Maji” nuk përfitoi tokë. “Po ta kishim, do të kishim mbjellë grurë e do siguronim të paktën bukën e fëmijëve”, thotë Din Osmani. Ata janë familje e madhe me 10 vetë, ndërsa Dini i sëmurë me ilaçe bën kusi e saçë, për t’i shitur në fshat. Sigurisht që paratë për të ushqyer 10 frymë nuk mjaftojnë, kështu që të vegjëlit dalin e lypin. Familjes së madhe i është shtuar dhe një person i ri, nusja e djalit që ka vetëm pesë ditë që është martuar. Atë e gjemë në oborr duke larë në një govatë, rrobat e shumta. Duket që është nuse e re sepse ka bërë tualet ndryshe nga gratë e tjera rome, ndërsa në fund të gërshetit të gjatë e të trashë ka lidhur një fjongo. Ajo është 16 vjeçe ndërsa i shoqi një vit më i madh. Ditët e para të martesës çifti i ri po i kalon pranë familjes, në të njëjtën dhomë ku jetojnë edhe 9 personat e tjerë. Sigurisht që në dy krevate që ka shtëpia, rrasen e plasen të gjithë. “Sot që është vapë do dal të flej në oborr me gjithë fëmijët e burrin, se s’ka kuptim për djalin që sapo kam martuar të flemë të gjithë bashkë”, thotë Sania, e shoqja e Dinit. Në gardhin e brishtë të oborrit një fqinjë na thërret; Do bëni mirë e do ju ndihmojë perëndia po t’i siguroni një shtëpi se këto janë më keq nga të gjithë. Shoqatat e romëve e kanë harruar se ekziston kjo lagje. Hallet janë të njëjta për të gjitha këto familje, e kur i pyesim pse bëjnë kaq shumë fëmijë kur s’kanë bukë për të ngrënë ata n’a përgjigjen; Fëmijët na japin bukë për të ngrënë, duke lypur. Të rrethuar nga romët e shumtë të cilët thonë njëherësh hallet dhe na ftojnë të shohim se ku jetojnë, largohemi nga lagjja “1 Maji” e Levanit aty ku prekëm varfërinë e tejskajëshme, diskriminimin dhe indiferencën e shtetit.


*Shtëpia e djegur, varri i foshnjes 2-vjeçare* 

Një plakë e shkurtër na kap nga dora dhe thotë se duhet të dëgjojmë historinë e saj. “Edhe unë jam shumë keq, hajde të shohësh plagën time”, thotë ajo ndërsa na tërheq në një rrugë me baltë që dielli i nxehtë s’ka arritur t’a thajë dot. Në sheshin përpara nesh shfaqet një kalë i lidhur dhe ngjitur me të një çerek dhome e rrënuar nga djegja. Hito Muharremi futet mes shkurreve që kanë mbirë mes rrënojës, ndërsa mbulohet nga to. Ulet dhe merr në tokë një tufë me trëndafila artificialë. “Ky është varri i nipit tim, i cili u dogj në shtëpi kur ishte vetëm dy vjeç”, thotë e moshuara me zërin që i dridhet dhe lotët që i rrëshkasin horizontalisht në rrudhat e fytyrës. Më 14 janar të vitit 2005 disa persona i kanë hedhur benzinë shtëpisë së djalit të saj e i vunë flakën. Ndërsa i biri vraponte për të marrë ujë, Qemali 2 vjeçar u përcëllua nga flakët. Tani familja e djalit të Hitos, jeton në çadër. Pas shumë e shumë gjyqesh të bëra, vrasësit ende nuk janë dënuar ndërsa shteti s’ka bërë asgjë për t’i dhënë një strehë të varfërit. Çështja e familjes Muharremi tani është në apel, ndërsa varrin e foshnjes 2 vjeçar e kanë mbuluar barërat e këqija. Histori të trishta në Levan, hasen ngado.



*Shkollimi*
Shumica e fëmijëve romë në lagjen “1 Maji” në Levan të Fierit, shkojnë në shkollë deri në fillore. Pasi mbarojnë 4 klasët ata dalin e punojnë. Paralelisht të gjithë fëmijët romë dalin e lypin. Arsyeja e mosshkollimit sipas prindërve është pamundësia për të blerë libra. 
fieri dhe vlora
Këto janë dy qytetet që i japin shpresë familjeve rome. Nuset e reja së bashku me fëmijët e vegjël i konsiderojnë si tregje dy qytetet e mëdha të jugut, pasi atje dalin për të lypur. Gratë na tregojnë se t’i shtrish dorën tjetrit përveçse është turp, shoqërohet dhe me pasoja si sharje e goditje. 
*vizat*
“Shteti duhet të na pajisë me viza. Të shkojmë të paktën të punojmë në Greqi se këtu asnjë s’na qas në derë”, thonë ata. Si shumë romë të tjerë, këta të lagjes “1 Maji”, nuk kanë shumë emigrantë, pasi nuk kanë para për të kaluar kufirin në mënyrë ilegale. Mosha mesatare e kësaj lagjeje është shumë e re. 
*ish-prefekti*
Të gjithë flasin mirë për një ish-prefekt të Fierit i cili mesa duket i ka ndihmuar shumë romët e lagjes “1 Maji”. “Ilir Dana ka qenë drejtues dhe ai na e ka hapur derën për çdo gjë, ndërsa këta të tjerët duan vetëm votën dhe sapo ua japin na përzejnë e na thonë se për arrixhinjtë s’ka punë”, thonë banorët. 
*hyrja*
Fieri është nëj qytet i populluar shumë nga Romët. Edhe në hyrje të fjerit, te shinat e trenit banojnë shumë romë, të cilët ekonomikisht janë më mirë. Në vitet e para të demokracisë romët e kësaj zone u morën me tregti magnetofonësh, ndërsa jetesa e tyre u përmirësua dukshëm. 


*Historia
Marjana Rakipi: Ja si ma rrëmbyen djalin* 

Baraka e saj është si të gjitha të tjerat, vetëm një dhomë e vogël që në vend të dyshemesë ka dhe. Por është më ndryshe, sepse është e rregullt, me dy shtretër të ndrequr, e pastër dhe e sistemuar, sigurisht me aq sa kanë mundësi. Marjana Rakipi është nëna e re që banon në lagjen “1 Maji”, por që sa herë i shkon ndër mend djali i saj fillon e dridhet. Ajo është një ndër gratë rome që ka provuar mbi supe tmerrin e trafikimit të fëmijës së saj. Ngjarje të tilla kanë ndodhur shpesh në këtë lagje, por fati ka ndihmuar familjen Rakipi. Djali 11 vjeçar teksa po dilte nga shkolla që është në qendër të fshatit është rrëmbyer nga dy persona me makinë. Pas kujës së vënë në Levan dhe lëvizjes së policisë, djali i saj u gjend te Skela në Vlorë. Që prej asaj dite i vogli nuk shkon më në shkollë. “As nuk kam ndër mend t’a çoj më në shkollë se s’kam fëmijë të tepërt. Të vijnë e të ma marrin në mes të ditës është e tmerrëshme dhe djali ende nuk e ka marrë veten që nga ajo ditë”, tregon nëna e re. Djali rri pas nënës. Ai thotë se nuk i kujton fytyrat e rrëmbyesve por nga ato ka dëgjuar vetëm se do e çonin në Itali për t’a shfrytëzuar. Kjo ngjarje e rëndë nuk ka ndodhur në vitin e trazirave më 1997 por vetëm dy vjet më parë, kur çdo gjë në sipërfaqe dukej e qetë. Levani duket se ka qenë “baza” e të fortëve të Fierit e Vlorës, bazë e cila i furnizonte me të mitur dhe vajza të reja të cilat shpesh janë rrëmbyer për qëllime prostitucioni. Masakrën e Levanit të gjithë e kujtojnë. Ka qenë viti 1997 ku disa të fortë vinin çdo mbrëmje në Levan. Të armatosur ata vrisnin bagëti dhe i kërkonin të zotit të një lokali t’ua piqte. E mbasi hanin e pinin në kurriz të romëve, i merrnin dhe përdhunonin vajzat e reja. E qetësia e minoritetit rom humbi në një moment, kur para syve të tyre të rejat përdhunoheshin çnjerëzisht nga sumë vetë njëkohësisht. Një prind rom hyri në lokalin e çudirave dhe masakroi të gjithë të fortët. Që atë herë, asnjë gangster nuk guxoi më të merrte vajzat rome e t’i përdhunonte në sy të të gjithëve. Këto histori nuk përsëriten më megjithatë lagjja “1 Maji” sërish është në fokusin e trafikantëve. 


*Këngëtari, këngëtari që ka mrekulluar edhe Parisin
Astrit Qerimi, romi që theu kornizat e një mentaliteti*

Romët thonë se mes tyre ai e këndon më bukur himnin e famshëm „Gelem Gelem”. Quhet Astrit Qerimi. Eshtë 38 vjeç. Nëse romët e tjerë e kanë çuar jetën me ecejake pafund në kërkim të bukës së përditshme, ai ka shprehur që i vogël talentin me atë që romët pëlqejnë më shumë, muzikën. Sipas faqes në internet të „Amaro Drom” thuhet se ai ka nisur të deputojë që 13 vjeç, për të arritur më pas suksese të njëpasnjëshme. Në vitin 1994 në Koncertin e Romëve të zhvilluar në Paris, Qerimi dominoi mes shumë artistëve të këtij komuniteti të ardhur nga Europa dhe Azia. E rrugët e karrierës artistike shkëlqyen. Qerimi, me kërkesë të publikut dha 12 koncerte në teatrin e Operas së Parisit. Rekordi i këngëtarit rom arrin në Gjermani. Pasi vijoi turin e tij në republikën Çeke, Poloni, Turqi, Austri Zvicër...një ftesë i erdhi nga Gjermania. “Gelem Gelem” shkoi në 32 qytete të Gjermanisë dhe zëri i Qerimit mbushi sërisht plot sallat në 166 koncerte recitale. Goran Bregoviç, suksesin e arriti duke kompozuar këngë rome, duke marrë në orkestrën e tij gjigande shumë romë, ndërsa u kthye në idhullin e ballkanit. Nisur nga tingujt e nxjerra nga Bregoviç, Emir Kosturica, regjisori i njohur paraqiti jetën reale të këtij komuniteti në shumë filma. Edhe pse jo me një famë kaq të madhe, artisti shqiptar rom, Astrit Qerimi mundi të mbajë të mbërthyer në teatrot më të famshme të evropës, mijra njerëz. Veç kësaj një meritë të madhe këngëtari rom ka për ndërthurjen e muzikës shqiptare dhe asaj rome, duke sjellë tinguj që rrallë herë mund të përputhen dhe të shkrihen bashkë. Kjo është historia e Astrit Qerimit I cili mundi të thyejë kornizat e një mentaliteti.

----------


## Albo

Portret/ Si ndryshoi jeta e romit 40-vjeçar

*Xheladini, ose mekaniku që lufton analfabetizmin*

_Tirane/ Olimbi Velaj 
Në lagje e njohin me emrin Kili, “ai që ndihmon fëmijët”, por 40 vjeçari që është njëherësh edhe gjysh, në dokumente e ka emrin Xheladin Taço._ 

Tani merret me menaxhimin e punës në komunitetin rom, ka një shoqatë të vetën që e drejton, “Rromano Kham”, por më parë ka qenë njëri nga punëtorët e kombinatit të autotraktorëve në Tiranë. Në komunitet e njohin si njeriun që e ka zët analfabetizmin. Në gjashtë vitet e fundit ai ka ndihmuar rreth 50 fëmijë romë të mos mbeten analfabetë. Kjo nismë u mbështet më pas nga qeveria suedeze, nga agjencia e zhvillimit, SIDA. “ E filluam me fëmijë parashkollorë që i përgatisnim për në shkollë dhe fëmijë të moshës shkollore që nuk dinin të shkruanin”, thotë Kili. “ Pastaj kur dëgjuan për ne, na kërkuan të bashkëpunonim, shoqata këtu dhe jashtë vendit”. Në projekt është edhe një grup tjetër fëmijësh që ndihmohen nga dy mësues pasdite, në një mjedis në shkollën “Bajram Curri”, për të përgatitur mësimet. “Shkolla është fillimi i gjithçkaje dhe prandaj njerëzit më mbështesin kaq shumë”, thotë. Ai mendon se tërë jetën do vazhdojë të merret me këtë punë dhe se në komunitet do të ketë gjithmonë diçka për të bërë, edhe kur problemet e mëdha të zgjidhen. 

*Dikur*

Në fëmijërinë e tij, Kili, vëllai i madh i tre motrave dhe dy vëllezërve, kujton dallimin mes Tiranës dhe Fierit, vendit të gjyshërve. Familja e tij i përkiste një grupi që mund të quhej pa frikë i privilegjuar ndër romët. “Jetonim në Tiranë, prindërit punonin në kombinat. Kjo nuk ishte gjë e vogël, atëherë”, thotë Kili. Ai kujton se kurrë nuk i ka munguar gjë dhe se ka pasur fat që prindërit e tij nuk kishin mentalitetin që karakterizon rëndom romët. Prindërit ishin ambiciozë dhe dëshironin që të ecnin përpara. Nuk kishin ndjenja negative për veten dhe nuk mendonin se “romi aq e ka hapin”. Kili tregon se si njëra nga motrat e të atit, që jetonte në Tiranë, kishte 11 fëmijë. Shumë nga ata mësonin, por nuk i dërguan në shkollë, i futën të gjithë në komunale dhe pastrim, sepse kështu mendonin. “Kurse prindërit e mi donin që ne të arsimoheshim”, thotë 40-vjeçari. Nga fëmijëria ai mban mend tregimet e gjyshit për një kohë zie buke që duhet të ketë qenë viti 1951. Kjo ka qenë edhe periudha kur shumë familje rome nga Fieri u shpërngulën për në Tiranë. Jetonin në bodrume, afër ndërtesës së Bankës, në qendër. Disa rezistuan, por të tjerë nuk mundën të duronin jetën në kryeqytet, pa hapësira dhe pa mundësi. Gjyshërit e Kilit qenë ndër të paktët që rezistuan dhe ky durim u doli për mirë. Pas pak kohësh ata u sistemuan në një apartament në Kinostudio, apartament në të cilin Kili jeton sot me familjen. Ndërsa Fieri mbetej qendra e gravitetit për të gjithë. 

*Mekaniku i kthyer në menaxher*

Diku nga mosha 16-17 vjeç Kili punonte në repartin e kovaçanës në kombinat. Nuk mund të merrte kategori, po të mos shkollohej dhe kështu iu vu shkollës natën. E mbaroi dhe u ngrit në kategori. Kështu kaloi jeta e tij për shumë vite, deri më 1992, kur kombinati u kthye në një vend kujtimesh. Atëherë i hyri tregtisë. “Shisja mallra të ndryshme, nga Turqia i merrnim. Shisja te kolonat, te nëntëkatëshet”, thotë ai. Po në atë kohë angazhimet e tij si përfaqësues i të rinjve romë e bënë të ndryshonte drejtim. Jeta Duka, një zonjë që merrej me organizmin e furumit rinor dhe që ai e quan si fatsjellësen e vet, e zgjodhi Kilin midis 300 të rinjve të tjerë, për të përfaqësuar romët e Shqipërisë në forumin botëror të të rinjve romë. Dhe që atëherë,nga viti 1994, jeta ndryshoi krejtësisht. Tani ditët stresante të tregtisë janë këmbyer me punën për projektet dhe me takimet e pafundme. Kili nuk ka më kohë të lirë. Jeta e re nuk ka vetëm udhëtime jashtë shtetit dhe biseda, por edhe shumë punë, ndonjëherë deziluzion, kur nuk arrihen qëllimet. Në krye të shoqatës “Romani Baht” atij i duhet të kujdeset për shumë gjëra njëherësh. Ka një armë të fortë, njohjen e mirë të gjuhës rome. Por ka një gjë që nuk e përtyp dot, mungesën e komunikimit në anglisht. Këtë po e kompenson me pasardhësit. Vajza e tij maturante, më e vogla e tre fëmijëve, është tani ndihmëse e Kilit. Ajo realizon gjithë kontaktet sepse e “njeh mirë anglishten dhe kompjuterin”. Ajo do të jetë edhe pasardhësja e parë e familjes që pritet të diplomohet në universitet. 
“Nuk do të doja kurrë që vajza ime, pas diplomimit të “ndahej” nga njerëzit e këtij komuniteti, siç kanë bërë shumë të tjerë,që nuk kam shumë dëshirë t’i përmend”, thotë ai. Miqtë e tij më të mirë mbetën megjithatë romët, ashtu sikurse pozicioni i tij në shoqëri lidhet pikërisht me ndihmën ndaj këtij komuniteti. “Më duan dhe më respektojnë, kështu ka qenë gjithmonë. Çfarë jam unë pa këta njerëz? Nuk kam kuptim pa ata”, thotë. 

*Të martohesh duke qarë*

Martesa është një nga gjërat që Kili nuk e harron kurrë, jo sepse është gjëja më e rëndësishmë në jetë, por sepse ka qenë “ e çuditshme” sipas tij. Është martuar 18 vjeç, ende pa shkuar ushtar. Por gjithçka ka qenë kundër dëshirës së tij. “Nuk doja të martohesha aq herët, por gjyshi më detyroi”, tregon ai. Kujton se sa ka qarë ai dhe ëma. Kujton se si daja e gjyshi qeshin e ishin në qejf, kurse ai dhe e ëma ishin të përlotur e nuk mblidhnin dot veten. Nusja, Vjollca, ishte një vajzë që e donte, që e kishte njohur në Fier, tek gjyshi. Por nuk mendonte martesën. Megjithatë kjo është gruaja ideale, që e mbështeti gjatë gjithë jetës dhe që e nxit të ecë përpara. “Po të mos ishte ajo, s’do kisha ecur”, thotë. 

*Në Tiranë
Kandidati për zgjedhjet lokale*

Pak vjet më parë, kur kryetari i Partisë së të Drejtave të Njeriut i propozoi të vinte kandidaturë, Kili e pa me dyshim, sepse nuk besonte në sinqeritetin e politikanëve. Dhe në fakt ashtu i doli, allishverishet e bënë të qartë se ai do të ishte vetëm një numër në listë. “U tërhoqa, duke thënë se kisha shumë punë për të bërë me projektet e mia”, thotë Kili. Por ai aspiron të jetë një ditë deputet. Do të donte që në parlamentin shqiptar të kishte të paktën dy vende për minoritetin rom që është 120-150 mijë vetë, sipas tij. Mirëpo janë përpara zgjedhjet lokale dhe ai do të provojë një herë të kandidojë për t’u bërë antar i Këshillit Bashkiak. “Kam shumë besim te komuniteti që më mbështet”, kjo është një bindje për të. 

*fisi meÇ****
Një ndër fiset rome që është vendosur në Shqipëri është edhe fisi Meç***. Komuniteti I këtij visi është vendosur kryesisht në zonën e Mzeqesë, në rrethinat e kryeqytetit Tiranë si dhe në qytetin e Beratit. Ashtu si edhe fiset e tjera ky fis ka mbërritur në Shqipëri bashke me ushtritë turke shumë shekuj më parë. Por për shkak edhe të traditës së tyre të cilët janë gjithmonë në lëvizje, komuniteti I këtij visi është I shpërndarë në të gjitha qytetet e Shqipëri. 
*fisi karbuxhi*
Një tjetër fis rom, me një shpërndarje më të gjerë është Fisi Karbuxhi. Ky fis është i vendosur kryesisht në qytetin e Korçës, në zonën e Fushë-Krujë, sërish në Tiranë. Ky fis ka një shtrirje të gjerë në qytetin e Elbasanit si dhe në qytetin e Pogradecit. Sipas të dhënave mendohet që populli i këtij fisi të ketë ardhur në Shqipëri nga shteti fqinj Greqia. Kryesisht ky fis i përket besimit ortodoks duke patur parasysh edhe zonën në të cilën jeton, ku shumica e komunitetit i përket këtij besimi. 
*fisi kurtof*
Sipas historisë një nga fiset rome ka ardhur në Shqipëri nëpërmjet kalimit të kufirit të veriut. Ky është fisi Kurtof, i cili ka ardhur ne vendin tone nga pjesa e Malit te Zi. Ky fis është vendosur kryesisht në qytetin e Lezhës dhe të Shkodrës por një pjesë e konsiderueshme e tyre është përqëndruar veçanërisht në pjesën veriore të Shqipërisë. Vendodhja e tyre ka të bëjë edhe me faktin se ky komunitet ka mbërritur në Shqipëri nëpërmjet kalimit të kufirit nga Mali i Zi. 
*fisi cergar*
Një tjetër fis i madh rom i cili mendohet të ketë ardhur në Shqipëri nga shteti fqinj Greqia është edhe fisi Cergar. Ky fis për është është vendosur kryesisht në qytetin e Beratit, në qytetin e Elbasanit, në zonën e Delvinës, në qytetin e Sarandës dhe në qytetin e Gjirokastrës. Pra për shkak se ky fis ka ardhur në Shqipëri nga kufiri jugor, pra nga Greqia, edhe vendodhja e tij më e madhe është e shtrirë në pjesën jugore të vendist në qytetet më të madhe te jugut të Shqipërisë. 


Panorama

----------


## Albo

Konflikti për banesat në konviktin e shkollës mekanike

*Korçë, jetimët romë kërcënojnë me grevë urie*


Nga Korça Edison Myrtzaj 

_Urdhëri i dhënë tri ditë më parë për largimin e të gjithë jetimëve të cilët jetojnë në konviktin e shkollës së mesme mekanike “Demir Progëri” në periferi të qytetit të Korçës, ka sjellë reagimin e këtyre banorëve._

Ata kërcënojnë se do të hidhen të gjithë në grevë urie, nëse problemit të strehimit të tyre nuk u jepet sa më shpejt zgjidhja e duhur. Të 26 jetimët të cilët jetojnë prej shumë vitesh në ndërtesën e konviktit, nuk kanë alternativë tjetër. Edhe pse figurojnë me statusin e të pastrehëve, bashkia para 8 vjetësh u ka dhënë një pjesë të konviktit si vendin për të jetuar. “Që të gjithë banorët ashtu edhe unë, do të nisim grevën e urisë nëse problemit tonë nuk i gjendet zgjidhja e duhur. Madje për këtë vendim kaq arbitrar ne protestojmë ashpër”, është shprehur kryetari i Shoqatës së Jetimëve të Korçës Mirash Zefi. Vendimi për largimin e tyre me hir ose me pahir deri në datën 15 qershor, është kërcënues për ta, pasi nuk kanë mundësi ku të sistemohen. “Jetoj me tre shoqe të dhomës sime në njërën nga dhomat e konviktit që prej 5 vjetësh. Tani që kërkojnë të na largojnë ku të shkojmë?”, deklaron Albina Nazifi 21 vjeçe. Bashkia e vënë në dijeni në lidhje me këtë fakt, nuk ka dhënë ende një zgjidhje në lidhje me këtë problem. Kryebashkiaku Damo është shprehur se tashmë ata jetimë të cilët banojnë në këtë konvikt janë madhorë dhe duhet të gjejnë vetë zgjidhjen e problemit se ku mund të strehohen. “Të paktën nga Drejtoria e Strehimit nuk ka asnjë mundësi për sistemimin e tyre, pasi të tre ndërtesat për familjet e pastreha janë të zëna, kur njëri nga pallatet ka shumë pak kohë që është ngritur dhe për momentin është i pabanueshëm”, ka nënvizuar Damo. Burime nga ky institucion, bëjnë të ditur se jo rrallë herë ky konvikt është kthyer në vend për zhvillimin e prostitucionit. Nga ana tjetër edhe Drejtori i Drejtorisë Rajonale të Arsimit Andrea Mano, ka bërë të ditur se ka mundësuar gjetjen e një fondi prej 20.5 milionë lekësh të reja për financimin e rikonstruksionit total të konviktit. “Largimi jo vetëm i jetimëve por edhe i gjithë të tjerëve të cilët jetojnë në konviktin e shkollës së mesme mekanike duhet bërë, pasi do të nisë rikon-struksioni. Unë e shoh të arsyeshme që edhe pas përfundimit të rikonstru-ksionit, ata persona të mos rikthehen në godinë, pasi ajo do të vihet totalisht në dispozicion të nxënësve të shkollës, pasi nga zënia e ambienteve ata nuk kanë mundësi të akomodohen atje edhe pse janë të ligjshëm”, është shprehur Mano. Data 15 qershor kur është vënë afati i fundit për largimin e tyre nga ambientet e konviktit po afron, asnjë zgjidhje nuk jepet nga instancat përkatëse për mundësinë e strehimit të jetimëve. Zgjidhja e tyre e vetme është nisja e protestave përpara insitucioneve më të mëdha të qytetit, për të shkuar deri në fazën e fundit, atë të nisjes së grevës së urisë. 


*Halim Kosova: Janë nën peshë e anemikë
Kur jeta e një fëmije lind nga një fëmijë* 

...Ndërkohë fëmijët që ato lindin sipas tij janë anemikë për shkak të kequshqyerjes së nënave të tyre. “Duhet të kemi parasysh se shumica e lehonave rome sapo dalin nga materniteti kthehen në mes të dimrit në kasollet e tyre ku era fryn nga të gjitha anët dhe kjo padyshim është e papërballushme për një fëmijë që lind prematurë dhe sapo del nga inkubatori”- thekson Kosava. Sipas tij nëse nuk do të vihet dorë mbi këtë problem, fëmijët romë padyshim që do të jenë një kontigjent që vazhdimisht do të prodhojë fëmijë të sëmurë. Një fëmijë i lindur parakohe shton ai do kushte shumë më të mira se një fëmijë normal dhe fakti që ai shkon në një barakë ku nuk ka asgjë, padyshim që ky fëmijë do të mbetet një pacient i përheshëm. Ndryshe nga gratë e bardha që shkojnë të interesohen se si shkon shtazania e tyre së bashku me burrat, me gratë rome ndodh ndryshe. “Është interesante se gratë rome shtatzana vijnë në maternitet gjithnjë të shoqëruara me 3 ose 4 gra ku ajo që i udhëheq është vjehrra ose kunata e madhe”- thotë Kosova. Sipas tij edhe pse nuk kanë mundësi për të ndjekur hap pas hapi shtatzaninë tek mjeku edhe romët janë të interesuara që fëmija tu lindë i shëndetshëm. Eg.Ba 


*Tiranë, projektet në zyrën e punës
Romët, shërbimi social u vë në dispozicion vetëm 3 tavolina!*

Asnjë drejtori nuk ekziston për komunitetin e romëve në Ministrinë e Punës, Çështjeve Sociale dhe Shanseve të Barabarta. Madje as në Shërbimin Social Shtetëror për këtë komunitet nuk është vënë në dispozicion të paktën një zyrë. E vetmja mundësi për romët janë 3 njerëz me 3 tavolina që punojnë në një sallë të madhe pranë SHSSH së bashku me shumë punonjës të sektorëve të tjerë social. “Jemi 3 specialiste që merremi me komunitetin e romëve”- tha njëra nga punonjëset e vetmja që ndodhej në punë pasi shefja e saj ndodhej në Bruksel për të drejtat e romëve ndërsa specialistja tjetër ishte me leje. Sipas strategjisë për romët në këtë sektor duhet të punonin 5 persona ku 2 prej tyre po sipas strategjsë duhej të ishin pjestarë të komunitetit rom. Por duket se shteti fatin e tyre ua ka besuar vetëm të bardhëve pasi asnjë nga punonjësit nuk i përkiste komunitetetit rom. Ndërsa sa i takon strategjisë së romëve zëdhënësja për shtyp e Ministrisë së Punës, Alma Lahe pohon se ekziston një strategji 10 vjeçare për romët ku përfshihet arsimimi, punësimi dhe strehimi i tyre. “Kjo strategji ka filluar të zbatohet në vitin 2002”,- thotë Lahe. Por as Ministia e Punës dhe as punonjësit e Shërbimit Social nuk japin asnjë shpjegim se çfarë është bërë prej 4 vitesh për zbatimin e kësaj strategjie. 

*Specialistët*
Sipas specilistëve të Shërbimit Social Shtetëror poblemet sociale të romëve janë shumë të theksuara dhe zgjidhja e tyre kërkon angazhim serioz të strukturave shtetërore. “Kuptohet se deri tani angazhimi i tyre ka qënë në minimum ndaj dhe gjendja e tyre ndodhet në këtë situatë”-, theksoi specilistja duke shtuar se deri tani është bërë sikur po punohet për ta. 

*Abuzimi*
E ndërsa në sy të ndërkmbëtarve shteti dhe shoqatat paraqesin situatë alarmante në lidhje me romët janë pikërisht këta që abuzojnë në kurriz të tyre. 
Megjitëse janë me miliona lekë fondet që vihen në dispozicion për zgjidhjen e problemeve të romëve asgjë nuk raportohet nga shoqatat pranë SHSSH se çfarë po bëhet për ta. “Shoqatat e ndryshme marrin fonde marramëndese për të ndihmuar romët por nuk deklarojnë asnjëherë se çfarë po bëjnë realish për romët”-, theksoi punonjësja e SHSSH duke shtuar se kjo praktikë nuk është e re tashmë. Ndërkohë punonjësit e Shërbimit Social Shtetëror pohojnë se megjithëse ekziston një strategji 10 vjeçare për komunitetin rom deri ani nuk ëshë bërë asgjë konkrete. “Për fëmijët rom nuk ekziston asnjë shkollë megjithëse është shumë e domosdoshme për ta, duke ditur shkallën e analfabetizmit që ka pushtuar këtë komunitet”-, theksoi punonjësja e SHSSH. Ndërsa sa i takon punësimit të tyre ajo pohon se janë hartuar shumë projekte, por punësimi i tyre ka qënë i pamundur për shkak të mungesës së arsimimit të tyre. Eg.Ba

----------


## Albo

O Roma ka beshen Albania 
lil (Matipa) 

*Matipa ojek qerdilo obersh 1920 o Roma , isine 20 milje

O matipe ando Albania motovell 109 milje* 

O sikajpa jenil i si qerde o bers 1920, kaj motovella 20 milje rroma. Amende ki Albania i si 109 milje rroma. O Roma k’i Albania i si pixhardune sar e bers 1635. Asijekfora, bute 500 bresha, one na terde numara te motoven o numero e romengo.

Isi bute zor te raqen o numero akatar ko regjimi ka isineh. O Regjimi na mangjellasa te motovella o numoro iromengo çaçipe. O dekumenti akatar k’i qeveria 45 bersha ki diktatura motovena jek numero but tikno , naj ekzakt. O lilh “ Minoritetet ki Albania akatar ko prof arqile Berxhali motovella, kaj qerdillo e regjistro sare e manushengja o bersh 1955 ki Albania, motovella 930 rroma, 264 sine mursha , taj 266 xhuvla. Motodjollape o gjindipe jollaço (ekzakt) isineh angllall o bersha 1940 taj 1990.

*O Roma anglla ki Lufta*
Jek godi angllall motovella o bersh 1920 olla bersha o gaxhe diqpenca e rromen na jek: olla rroma ka pirensa, taj alla kaj si ne ki mehall. O lidh( statistika) ka kistilo a katar “ Centro o llaçipe e manushengo” motovella o bersh 1920 ki Albania i sine 20 milje rroma jek lidh faver motovell na xhindolla o numero ekzakt e rromengo. O bersh 1938 o Italianja qerde jek matipe ka motovena 30 milje si Turqa taj tartar. Motodjellape sare ki bota na sine asijekvora kolonia e Turqeni ,jek goali motovella o 30 milje te aven rroma.

*O Rroma pallall ki lufta*
Po bute diktature na dikle shukar e rromen. Mangle te mudarene rromen sar i Gjermania i lufta dyj Rusia e Stalinesi e rromen mundardalen taj nashardalen . I dikatatura e Albaniaqi na mangjellosa bute e rromen . O bersh 1955 o rroma i si gjinde , taj po pallall one isine dur akator ki godi ki demografia taj ko regjimi. Pallall kobersh 1990 o intereso e rromengo isi vaver drom. Ka bersh 1995 o avrutne e Evropaqe ka motovena qizom rroma i si ki Albania “ O Grupo avrittuno o llaçipe e manushengo “ o bersh 1995 motovell a mende i si 90-100 milje rroma , jek numero vaver avella akatar jek Universiteto prestigjozi. Universiteto Merikandit motovella o rroma ki Albania ka bersh 1995 i sine pashe 120 milje . Akija shifra i si dyzi o dija kaj motovella o autori Altasit gjeografik( lidh Albaniako). Sar penell ov, o bersh 2001 ki Albania isineh 109 milje rroma. Sar diklolla o shifre i si bute pashe 100 milje rroma.

*Istruktura i familjaqi*
Sar penell o lidh “ O Minoritetja ki Albania”. O familje ki rromengo i si 7-17 manusha o baro numero e tiknengo qerde i listruktura i kalla i etnia te avell bute terni. Po bute 1/3 e rromengji i si 10 ili-strutura bersh vevera rrome po bare 60 bersha ; qeren 3-5 % sar motoven o studimo 7% e rromengo sikade ki shkolla mashkartuni taj bari . Jek ç’haj pendjollape prandinjolla bute tikni 13-15 bersha ‘ o ç’avo prendinjolla 16-17 bersha .o rroma i si bute çarole akatar ekonomia.
A kadha shifre qerdile akatar ko jek botuesi Atlasi i gjeografia ki Albania. O shifre i si ile katar ko pucipe e manushenje akatar ka qene buti ki administrata ko guverno , taj o shoqate ka ten xhinipe. But zor i si te xhine e rromenje ka piren; sar jek tam, vaver tam.



oT’ham(Dize) Qibor manusha numero Qibor rroma isi

Berat 160960 2400
Bulqizë 57409 ——
Delvinë 28849 1590
Devoll 42143 1050
Dibër 104790 ——
Durrës 195174 11460
Elbasan 256451 11300
Fier 241275 12100
Gramsh 50241 ——
Gjirokas. 74079 2740
Has 22788 ——
Kavajë 105833 1500
Kolonjë 28152 ——
Korçë 196969 10180
Krujë 72838 1700
Kuçovë 46165 550
Kukës 82141 350
Kurbin 58215 2030
Lezhë 82600 ——
Librazhd 82735 850
Lushnjë 162770 2800
Mal. Madhe 50941 ——
Mallakas. 50559 420
Mat 75733 120
Mirditë 48584 ——
Peqin 37384 1730
Përmet 42082 1720
Pogradec 86727 3550
Pukë 46203 150
Sarandë 71009 3100
Skrapar 47010 ——
Shkodër 227234 3200
Tepelenë 50600 1580
Tiranë 651461 25100
Tropojë 42217 ——
Vlorë 205228 5750

Shqipëri 3885549 109020 

2.8 %
I si e numero e romengo ki Albania , sar motovellape i shifra 109 milje. O roma Sardena 2.8% sare ko manusha ka beshen ki Albania. 
7 milionja
Penena i si o numero e romengo sare ki bota. Po bute beshena ki Evropa **** 5% e romengo qerena beshipa ka pirena (nomade) 
500 milje
I si statistika (lidh) agllall e romanji mule ko kampi ki Gjermania. O lidh vaver motovella’ o numero e romengo i si 1.5 milioni kaj mule ko kampi Gjermania. 
1 në 3 %
Penellape ; pashe 1/3 e roma ki Albania i si cergarja, pirena, all i si katar, avdi Korça, Devolli, Fieri, Peqini, Gjirokastra. 
500 milje
Isi o numero e romengo kaj beshen andi Hungaria; akava numero ; motovella e bersh 1990. Jek lil vaver demografia motovell i si 500 milje. 

*O Roma angall ko bersh 1330*

O roma angall, motovena avile ki Albania angall ko bersh 1330. Sar penen o historania oll i sine asqerja Osman. O roma pirenasa sare e asqerienca kaj beshen ki prapavija(pallall) Oll qenca buti;farketar, laçaren i morti o çaderja; o aroma vedenca dur katar ko asqerja. Motovena o roma akalla bersha , avile te beshen Albania.

----------


## Albo

*ROMET, 64 PERQIND E TE RINJVE ANALFABETE*

Romet jetese te vobekte, papunesia tek kjo shtrese 71 perqind, kushtet e jeteses te mjerueshme.Niveli i analfabetizimit ne rradhet e minoritetit rom eshte nga me te lartet ne vend, 64% e popullsise rome nga 7 deri ne 20 vjec dhe 40% e kesaj popullsie nga mosha 20 deri ne 40 vjeç jane analfabelte. 

Po keshtu shqetesuese per kete shtrese eshte edhe papunesia e cila kap 71% te saj si dhe mosregjistrimi i tyre ne zyrat e gjendjes civile i cili i perjashton nga shume te drejta themelore. Po keshtu ky komunitet eshte prekur me shume edhe nga trafikimi i grave dhe femijeve 

Sonila Isaku 

Minoriteti rom ne vendin tone perben edhe numrin me te madh te analfabeteve te te gjithe popullsise, keshtu sipas eksperteve te cilet kane kryer studime ka rezultuar se ky minoritet ka nje perqindje te larte anaflabetizimi i cili kap 64% te popullsise nga 7 deri ne 20 vjeç dhe 40% te kesaj popullsie nga 20 deri ne 40 vjeç. 

Po keshtu edhe kushtet e jeteses se tyre jane te mjerueshme, ku jeta e tyre shkon ne kasolle, tenda e baraka te sajuara pa instalime dhe kushte higjeno-sanitare. Gjendja ekonomike e familjeve rome eshte e vobekte. Perqindja e papunesise ne kete minoritet eshte rreth 71 % kur ajo ne popullsine mazhoritare eshte 18%. 

Punesimi dhe integrimi i romeve ne shoqerine shqiptare kushtezohet nga mungesa e arsimimit dhe formimit profesional te tyre. Mungesa e regjistrimit ne zyrat e gjendjes civile forcon pamundesine e tyre per te perfituar me shume te drejta dhe liri themelore si qytetare te Republikes se Shqiperise. 

Larg çdo rrugezgjidhjeje perballe ligjit te pronesise mbi token, larg qendrave shendetesore dhe parandaluese, larg mbrojtjes se te drejtave te femijeve dhe te gruas, ky komunitet ka ndjere me teper nderhyrjet dhe mbrojten e OJF-ve sesa te shtetit deri tani. 

Grate dhe femijet e trafikuar jane pjesa me e prekur. Madje komuniteti rom nuk eshte as i informuar per legjislacionin ne fuqi kunder trafikimit. Objektivi i strategjise per te perfshire ne efektivat e policise dhe ne te gjithe administraten publike ne nivel vendor dhe qendror perfaqesues rome pothuajse eshte i parealizuar gjate periudhes 2003-2005. 

Mosparashikimi ne buxhete dhe mosshperndarja e fondeve perkatese eshte emeruesi i perbashket edhe ne nivelin e strehimit, bonifikimit, rrugeve dhe ujit te pishem. 

*Zgjidhjet dhe rekomandiet sipas eksperteve*

Ekspertet te cilet kane studiuar kushtet e jeteses se romeve rekomandojne se Qeveria duhet te rishikoje strategjine per Romet per ta bere ate sa me efektive dhe ky rishikim duhet bere duke marre ne konsiderate te gjitha strategjite e tjera kombetare ose lokale. 

Perditesimi i strategjise duhet bere duke u mbeshtetur ne keshillime te gjera me grupet e interesit. Po keshtu qeveria duhet te alokoje sa me pare fonde si dhe te bashkepunoje ngushte me institucionet donatore, kurse njesite e pushtetit vendor duhet te sigurohen qe buxhetet e kerkuara te perfshijne fonde te mjaftueshme per zbatimin e strategjise ne nivel lokal. Ato duhet te bashkepunojne ngushte me OJF dhe me komunitetin rom te zones. 

*SOROS strategji per romet* 

Gjate dites se sotme fondacioni SOROS ne bashkepunim me Komitetin Shqiptar te Helsinkit dhe Qendren per Mbrojtjen e te Drejtave te Femijeve paraqesin perfundimet e monitorimit te zbatimit te Strategjise Kombetare “Per permiresimin e kushteve te jeteses se pakices rome ne Shqiperi” si edhe rekomandimet per fushat perkatese te kesaj strategjie. Kjo strategji ka te beje me monitorimin dhe zbatimin e strategjise qeveritare per permiresimin e Romeve ne Shqiperi. 

Ne vitin 2003 u miratua nga Keshilli i Ministrave strategjia “Per permiresimin e kushteve te jeteses se minoritetit Rome”, e cila vendosi objektiva dhe parashikoi aktivitete konkrete ne disa fusha si: Arsimi dhe edukimi, trashegimia kulturore dhe familja. 

Po keshtu u mendua edhe per ekonomine e kesaj shtrese, punesimin, uljen e varferise dhe mbrojtjen sociale, Kurse persa i perket shendetsise, infrastruktures, rendit publik, drejteise dhe administrates civile u vendosen te tjera objektiva. 

Po keshtu ne vitin 2005, Fondacioni i Shoqerine se Hapur – Soros ndermori nje projekt per te monitoruar zbatimin e kesaj strategjie, ne kuader te Programit te Shoqerise Civile. Permes studimit te realizuar nga eksperte te OSFA-se, te Komitetit te Helsinkit e te CRCA-se, dhe financim te OSFA-se, u be vleresimi i punes se bere per periudhen 2003-2005. 

Monitorimi i cili u krye ne disa qytete kryesore te vendit si Tirane, Fier, Korçe, Elbasan dhe Shkoder synoi te sensibilizoje opinionin per ecurine e strategjise gjate periudhes 2003-2005, te beje rekomandime qe do te ndihmojne ne integrimin me te mire te komunitetit Rom me komunitetet e tjera, qe do te pershpejtojne perfshirjen sociale dhe do te permiresojne statusin ekonomik te Romeve ne te gjithe vendin. 

KJ

----------


## Edvin83

Me duket se shqiptaret po dalin minoritet brenda Shqiperise, hahhaha, cudi, deri dje kishte pak minoritete e tani po na dalin lloj-lloj minoritetesh, si psh Himariote greke etj.

----------


## Albo

> Albo e verej se shkruan per Romet shpesh ...Ke ndonje gjen ?


Une me romet e Shqiperise ndaj ate qe e ndajne te gjithe shtetasit shqiptare, shtetesine shqiptare. Arsyeja perse une i sjell keto informacione te shtypit ne forum eshte qe anetaret e forumit te njihen me minoritetin rom dhe problemet e tij pasi problemet e tyre jane problemet e Shqiperise.

Në 100 shtetas shqiptarë, 3 janë romë.




> Me duket se shqiptaret po dalin minoritet brenda Shqiperise, hahhaha, cudi, deri dje kishte pak minoritete e tani po na dalin lloj-lloj minoritetesh, si psh Himariote greke etj.


Demografia shqiptare vetëm sa po çlirohet nga diktati nga lart dhe po kthehen në identitet të gjitha minoritetet në vend. Kjo në vetvete nuk është dicka negative, kjo ështe dicka shumë pozitive pasi neutralizohen të gjitha kundër-rrymat që duan ti diktohen me forcë apo me propagandë realitetit shqiptar.

Diversiteti nuk është dobësi por vitaliteti i një shoqërie demokratike.

Albo

----------


## Lunesta

kur sheh BBF te duket sikur 50% e shqiptareve jane rome.

----------


## Edvin83

> Demografia shqiptare vetëm sa po çlirohet nga diktati nga lart dhe po kthehen në identitet të gjitha minoritetet në vend. Kjo në vetvete nuk është dicka negative, kjo ështe dicka shumë pozitive pasi neutralizohen të gjitha kundër-rrymat që duan ti diktohen me forcë apo me propagandë realitetit shqiptar. Diversiteti nuk është dobësi por vitaliteti i një shoqërie demokratike.
> 
> Albo


C"ia fut kot, pse ka ndonje histori ne Shqiperi qe jane shkelur te drejtat e minoriteteve apo jane shtypur minoritetet?Shqiperia eshte i vetmi vend ne bote ku minoritetet kane qene te barabarta me shumicen dhe nganjhere edhe te privilegjuara. Sikur te edhe USA nuk i trajton minoritetet me mire se ne. Ne Shqiperi ke shqiptare qe nuk e dine se kane shtet pervec kohes kur vjen shteti per te marre taksa apo vote, kurse ke minoritete qe financohen e u jepet para nga shteti vetem pse thone qe jane minoritare.
Kam  ndjekur debatin qe u be per minoritetet qe u be pas daljes se atlasit te minoriteteve ne Shqiperi dhe cuditerisht tani ne Shqiperi sipas grupeve qe ishin ne salle dilnin nja 300 000 Greke, Romet pretendonin te 400 000, nja 200 000 vllehe, nja 30 000 Bullgare e Malazeze, dhe nja 200 000 Maqedone. Tani beji llogarite vete ti dhe me thuaj se kush eshte minoriteti e kush maxhoriteti ne kete shtet prej 28748km2 se une qe jam shqiptar kur pashe keto shifra mu duk vetja minoritet dhe dua edhe une te themeloj nje shoqate per minoritetin shqiptar e te kerkoj te drejta e fonde nga shteti.

----------


## Edvin83

Ne Shqiperi na dalin shume mionritete sepse ka nja 300 000 shqiptare qe kane deklaruare veten si greke per pensionin prej 300 eurosh qe marrin nga shteti grek nese deklarojne se jane greke. 
Ne BE shqiptaret deklaronin se jane rome per te bere dokumentat gjoja se nuk mund te ktheheshin ne Shqiperi per shkak te diskriminimit. 
Ne fillimet e viteve 90 mijera shqiptare deklaronin se ishin serbe vetem per te marre viza per ne ish-Jugosllavine e asaj kohe.
Prandaj identiteti kombetar ketu po ndryshon sa hap e mbyll syte.
Sikur Shqiperia vitin tjeter t'ia kaloje ekonomikisht Greqise do ta shohesh qe papritur do te na dalin nja 1-2 milione shqiptare ne Greqi qe deklarojne se jane shqiptare dhe duan te behen shtetas shqiptare.
Nuk eshte cudi qe te dalin ne kete rast edhe me mijera shqiptare te deklaruar ne Afrike!

----------


## arvanitasi

Në bazë të postimeve që ka bërë z.Aldo për romët, del se shteti Shqiptar duhet vëmendje të veqantë ti kushtoj minoritetit rom. E pyes Aldon pse kërkoni trajtim të veqant a mos po bazoheni në ledhatimin që i bëhet pakicës serbe në kosovë nga ana e ndërkombëtarëve.Ka përnduar koha e enverit ku keni hangër "bothë viqi" tash mos mendoni se Sorrosi ka kondicion të gjatë... duhet të pëvilen mëngët dhe ti qaseni punës, privilegje nuk duhet të ketë  për as kend, me vajtime  nuk arrihet kërkund..

----------


## Albo

*Ministria e Punës, nis fushtën “Mjaft”, për të drejtat e romëve*

Ministria e Punës, Çështjeve Sociale dhe Shanseve të Barabarta prezantoi dje fushatën “Dosta” (në gjuhën rome) që do të thotë “mjaft”. Kjo do të jetë një fushatë sensibilizimi që do të realizohet gjatë viteve 2006 dhe 2007 dhe ka për qëllim që të thyejë paragjykimet, duke afruar qytetarët romë dhe jo romë, në mënyrë që kjo popullsi të ketë të drejta të barabarta me të gjithë. Disa nga aktivitetet e “Dosta”-s pritet të jenë ndërtimi i një faqeje interaktive interneti, workshop rajonal mbi kulturën rome dhe median, spote publicitare në mediat kombëtare, festival arti dhe për të rinjtë kundër steriotipeve, etj. Në disa vende të Evropës Qendrore dhe Lindore, ata përfaqësojnë më shumë se 5% të popullsisë dhe janë njohur zyrtarisht si një minoritet linguistik (gjuhësor). Fushata “Dosta” është pjesë e programit të Këshillit të Evropës Juglindore, që do të zbatohet edhe në Shqipëri, Bosnjë dhe Hercegovinë, Serbi dhe Mali i Zi. Në konferencë morën pjesë përfaqësues të lartë të qeverisë shqiptare, të organizatave dhe shoqatave të romëve në Shqipëri, si dhe përfaqësuesit më të lartë të Këshillit të Evropës për çështjet e romëve dhe të emigrantëve. Punimet e konferencës u hapën nga Zv/Ministrja e Punës, Çështjeve Sociale dhe Shanseve të Barabarta, Marjeta Zaçe, e cila prezantoi angazhimin e qeverisë shqiptare dhe institucioneve përgjegjëse për zbatimin dhe monitorimin e strategjisë së romëve, për mbështetjen e këtij komuniteti, për zgjerimin e veprimtarisë së tyre në jetë, shoqëri dhe vendimmarrje si dhe për krijimin e kushteve më të mira për përmirësimin e cilësisë së jetës së tyre. Përgjegjës të Ministrisë së Arsimit, të Shëndetësisë, të Punëve Publike dhe Kulturës në vazhdim të konferencës bënë bilancin dhe vlerësimin e masave të marra deri tani për të promovuar të drejtat themelore të romëve në Shqipëri. Michael Guet, drejtor i Drejtorisë së Romëve dhe Shtegtarëve të Këshillit të Evropës prezantoi fushatën.

Alketa Alia
Tema

----------


## Albo

Raporti thotë se fëmijët romë janë ndër më të diskriminuarit në fushën e arsimimit

*UNICEF: 80% e fëmijëve romë, pa arsim*

_Problemet më të të rënda të familjeve rome janë: mungesa e regjistrimit të lindjeve dhe martesave, papunësia, mosfrekuentimi i shkollave, varfëria, diskriminimi nga shoqëria shqiptare dhe indiferenca e shtetit_

Në Shqipëri, 60-80 për qind e fëmijëve romë janë në moshë për të ndjekur shkollën, por nuk i frekuentojnë ato. Sipas një raporti të UNICEF-it, fëmijët romë në vendet e Europës Juglindore si Shqipëria, Bullgaria dhe Romania janë ndër më të diskriminuarit në fushën e arsimimit. Në raportin e UNICEF-it thuhet qartë se, fëmijët romë përballojnë diskriminim të vazhdueshëm, përjashtim nga jeta sociale dhe varfëri të pabarbartë. Sipas shefit të UNICEF-it gjerman, Reinhart Shlagintveit, kjo situatë ku qindra e mijëra fëmijë romë rriten në geto dhe pa prespektivë arsimimi në zemër të Europës do të ketë pasoja dramatike për shoqërinë tonë. Ky raport publikohet, ndërkohë që Komiteti Kombëtar Gjerman për UNICEF-in do të organizojnë gjatë muajit mars, një konferencë njëditore në Berlin mbi gjendjen e fëmijëve romë ne Europë. Në këtë ngjarje do të jenë të ftuar ekspertë nga grupet rome, politikanë, administratorë dhe media, për të diskutuar mbi gjendjen dhe të ardhmen e këtyre komuniteteve.

*Fëmijët romë*

Në vendin tonë, shumë institucione dhe organizata kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare kanë vënë alarmin mbi gjendjen e fëmijëve dhe komuniteteve rome në vend. Shumë projekte kanë evidentuar dhe prekur probleme të rënda të këtyre familjeve si: mungesa e regjistrimit të lindjeve dhe martesave, papunësia, mosfrekuentimi i shkollave, varfëria, diskriminimi nga shoqëria shqiptare dhe indiferenca e shtetit. Sipas përfaqësuesve të organizatave për fëmijët, Shqipëria po bën përpjekje të mëdha për integrimin në organizmat ndërkombëtare europiane dhe botërore, por faktet tregojnë se ka bërë shumë pak për integrimin e këtyre komuniteteve në shoqërinë shqiptare.

*Arsimimi*

Në raporti thuhet se arsimi duhet të jetë i një standardi të lartë për të gjithë fëmijët, pavarësisht nga prejardhja e tyre etnike apo kulturore. Sipas raportit, kjo do të thotë arsimim, i cili të jetë përfshirës që t’i përgjigjet nevojave të nxënësit, që të jetë i lidhur me zhvillimin e tyre dhe të sigurojë pjesëmarrjen e gjerë të nxënësve. Për këtë arsye raporti, përveç faktit se njeh rëndësinë e arsimit, që konsiderohet i tillë si nga familja dhe nga komuniteti, e përqëndron vëmendjen dhe në punën e qeverive, për të siguruar shërbime arsimore në përputhje me obligimet që qeveritë kanë, si në planin kombëtar apo ndërkombëtar si dhe obligimet në fushën e ligjit dhe politikave. Kryesisht, raportet përshkruajnë cilësinë e arsimit të sponsorizuar nga fondet e shtetit. Raportet shpjegojnë faktorët si, për shembull mundësia e gjetjes së ambienteve të shkollës, ekzistenca e pengesave financiare për të frekuentuar shkollën si edhe faktorët rrethanorë të tillë si: siguria personale e fëmijëve, kur ata shkojnë në shkollë. Vlerësimi për cilësinë përfshin krahasime materiale, për shembull nëse fëmijët romë, jevgjitë dhe endacakë, mund të përdorin pajisjet dhe ambientet njëlloj si edhe fëmijët nga grupe të tjera etnike dhe nëse këto pajisje dhe ambiente kanë të njëjtën cilësi.

*BOX*

*Arsimi, e drejtë themelore* 

E drejta e fëmijëve për të marrë arsim mbart edhe një obligim të rëndë për të rriturit dhe iu takon agjencive shtetërore në përgjithësi, që të përhapin dhe të sigurojnë që arsimi t’iu përgjigjet nevojave të fëmijëve individuale dhe të jetë i një cilësie të shëndoshë. Shteti, duke siguruar shërbime në fushën arsimore mund të kompensojë pjesërisht për shtresat e paprivilegjuara të shoqërisë dhe për pabarazitë që mund të lindin, për shembull në rrethana varfërie ose në kushte të vështira të familjes. Në realitet, terreni arsimor nuk është gjithmonë në një nivel të caktuar, të pandryshueshem për shkak të faktorëve historikë të pabarazisë strukturore dhe të diskriminimit. Shkolla si vendi ku bëjnë pjesë qytetarët më të rinj të komunitetit, të cilët përfshihen në botën jashtë ambientit të tyre familjar, ka shumë influencë në formimin e pikëpamjeve të fëmijëve për botën që i rrethon ata, për shpresat dhe aspiratat e tyre. Për këtë arsye, sistemet arsimore janë mjetet më të rëndësishme dhe më me influencë për qeveritë e vendeve, sepse ato sigurojnë respekt për qytetarët me prejardhje të ndryshme kulturore dhe etnike. Gjithashtu, shkollat mund të jenë edhe vende konfrontimi, ku ndeshen vlera dhe pikëpamje të ndryshme mbi botën dhe ku vlerat e shumicës mund të predominojnë mbi të gjitha të tjerat. Arsimi është në vetvete e drejta themelore e njeriut si edhe një mjet për të realizuar të drejtat e tjera; është kyç që mund të hapë shumë dyer. Mohimi i së drejtës për arsim mund të ndikoje dhe të cenoje të drejtat e tjera meqë pasojat e një arsimi të paplotë mund të jenë dhënia e të drejtave civile ose politike si për shembull, e drejta e shprehjes ose e drejta për pjesëmarrje politike, që janë të zhveshura nga kuptimi dhe përmbajtja. Aftësia për të gëzuar të drejtën e arsimit, kur mungojnë faktorët e tjerë kufizues si diskriminimi i tregut të punës, hap rrugë për një standard jetese të përshtatshëm. Ajo krijon mundësi për marrjen e njohurive që iu duhen individëve për të zhvilluar të gjitha aftësitë e tjera, për të bërë zgjedhje, për të zhvilluar ndërgjegjen politike dhe sociale dhe për të marrë vendime me pikësynime të qarta, në mënyrë që të jetojnë një jetë me dinjitet. Përmbi të gjitha, arsimi në kuptimin më të gjerë të fjalës iu jep mundësi individëve që të përfitojnë benefite më të gjera.

Rildo Ngjela
Gazeta Tema

----------


## nostradamus99

Hajde rrena hajde
Albo ti nuk je ne vete pasha nje zot

a dish sa jane 110.000 veta ?

----------


## Dragut

Albo! Po këtë situatë në të cilën jetojnë romët ata e kanë zgjedhur nuk u është imponuar... si minoritet kulturor ata gëzojnë të gjitha të drejtat e çdo shqiptari, por nuk e bëjnë.

U pëlqejnë të vjedhin të pijnë dhe janë shpesh rrezik për shoqërinë. Ti thua që në 100 shqiptarë 3 janë romë, pse nuk thua që në 4 të burgosur 2 janë romë. 

Ai analfabetizmi i tyre prodhon vetëm kriminalitet, vendet ku banojnë ata janë krejtësisht të pabanueshme, ndonjherë jo për faj të tyre!

Dikush ka gjetur të bëj biznes duke na shitur ne rrobat e përdorura, biznes që i ka bërë më të pasur se shumë shqiptarë... por të ardhura që fitohen si shqiptar e harxhohen si rom...

Albo ke qënë shumë i drejtë që ke sjellë dhe shkrimin edhe në gjuhën rome... por fto një rom të na flasi këtu për problemet e tyre. Po s'ka!

----------


## Hyllien

Rome ka ne gjithe europen, dhe me duhet te them qe tek ne kane nje rezervim shume special. Kudo muzika e tyre eshte e pranishme, ne spektakel kudo i kane patur dyert e hapura.  Kam patur disa shoke rome qe i kisha dhe ne shkolle, e tani kane hapur bare e restorante te dores se dyte, por gjithsesi kane biznese. Provo ta shofesh Romin, ne Rome apo diku tjeter ne Europe me biznese.

Ne shqiperi vete shqiptaret po mbeten pa shkolle nga administrata teper teper e dobet dhe e paafte, e papjekur dhe bythlepirse ndaj te huajve. Njerez qe kane frike te japin mendimin e tyre akademik per cdo gje, dhe qe blejne lart e poshte diplloma. 

UNICEF-i ne vend qe te bej rraporte te shkoj ne terren dhe te ndihmoj me ndihma po deshi, mos na derdellisi kot. Per te bere nje rraport eshte shume e lehte, puna eshte te besh dicka dhe organizmat boterore ne kete aspekt e kane treguar veten se jane vec njerez qe marrin rroge per ti lene vendet ne fjale ne VENDNUMERO duke i dhene "kartona te verdhe" per sjelljen e tyre ndaj minoritareve etj edhe kur kjo sjellje ne rastin tone eshte SHEMBULLORE.

----------


## SKAI

Duke e thene qe ne fillim se nuk kam asnje gje kunder Romve te theme te verteten shifrat e sjella me larte jane te ekzagjeruara per te mose thene te pa verteta. 
Ku e mbeshtes kete mendim?
Duke njohur shume mire Saranden dhe fshatrat e saje po ju theme me bindje se shifre e sjelle prej 3100 romesh jo vetem nuk qendron por eshte fryre kaq shume sa nuk e imagjinoni.  
Saranda si qytet ne vitin 1990 ka patur rreth 11.000 banore nga te cilat familje rom ishin vetem 9, gjithashtu kishte edhe rrethe 10 o 11 familje ne mos gaboj nga Permeti qe ishin me ngjyre por qe nuk e mbanin veten per rom.
Persa u takon fshatrave te Sarandes jane fshatra etnikishte te pastra pervec Xarres dhe Cukes ku popullsia eshte omogjene. Pore edhe ne keto fshatra familjet rom numurohen me gishtat e dores. Kurse ne zonat e tjera sic jane zona  e camerise , zona e minoritetit qe nga Karroqi deri ne Krane, zona e vurgut me perjashtim te Cukes qe e permenda pak me lart, zona e bregut dhe ajo e Corrajt as qe behet fjale per familje rom.
Pra sic shkruajta me larte shifrat nuk jane vetem te fryra por jane te fallsifikuara nga ata qe ndodhen ne krye te ketyre etnive me qellimin e vetem PERFITIMIN

----------


## riu

Gjate ketyre viteve jevgjit kane bere nga 10 fmije dhe kane marre poste ne qeveri ne media, ne spektakle, aty ku rreh Shpirti i Shqiptarit. 

Shqiptaret keni ik te gjithe jashte dhe na perrallisni teori ketu. Mos u cudisni per shifrat. Ato jane te verteta. Nuk e pate koncertin e kryejevgut te Ballkanit, qe mori dhe celesat e Tiranes? Vetem jevgjit do ia benin ate nder nje bashkejevgu.

Ajo qe me ben pershtypje mua eshte diskriminimi, qe thone me lart. Ne Shqiperi qeverisin jevgjit qe prej 90-es. Kush po i diskriminon?

Le pastaj jevgjit ortodokse  qe kane ne dore gjithe ekonomine e vendit duke fillu qe nga telefonia.

----------

